# Best route from Waterloo Station?



## piebaldsparkle (30 July 2012)

Can't decide which way to take from Waterloo Station to Greenwich Park for the dressage on Thursday, so those that have been which route did you take and how long?


----------



## galaxy (30 July 2012)

Oh it's sooooo easy!

Walk over to waterloo East (takes 5 mins) and then catch the direct train to either Greenwich or Blackheath - whichever train arrives 1st!

The train journey from Waterloo East was 16 mins I think.  Greenwich is a bit of a closer walk than Blackheath, but fewer direct trains.


----------



## DuckToller (30 July 2012)

Can highly recommend the river boat from Westminster - goes from both sides of the river although may be fewer boats than today.

You land at Greenwich and it's a short walk well signed and no queueing really.


----------



## LizzieJ (30 July 2012)

get the Clipper from the London Eye pier  10 minute walk at the other end


----------



## Lami (30 July 2012)

We went to waterloo east and then a train to blackheath. Got a taxi to Lewisham on the way home as hoards were making their way to the station, then train to Victoria and then home.

Very impressed with the amount of volunteers on the network helping you on your way.


----------



## Maddie2412 (30 July 2012)

its part of my daily commute if you want less people around i would advise the jubilee line from waterloo main headed east to london bridge or canary wharf and then the dlr vey easy and very clear x


----------

